# George Morris Training/ Riding Methods



## lovemyponies

he is the best


----------



## ridingismylife2

Definitely the best


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i was thinking the sammme thing  haha.


----------



## MIEventer

He is the best where Equitation is applicable for Jumping. Afterall, our horses reflect what we do in the saddle 100% of the time and 99% of error that occur while riding is ours, and GM totally understands this.

My last coach trained under GM, so I learnt TONS from her. I am a firm believe that if you are out, so is your horse - and so does GM.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

thanks for the input MIE  and yes the trainer im getting lessons from has been to many of his clinics and she is a big believer in very good equitation


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl

Big, huge fan of GM. I wish I could go to one of his clinics!


----------



## hotreddun

Other than the fact that YES I do believe that an ungroomed horse can jump as well as a groomed one :lol: Yeah GM is good.


----------



## TroubledTB

He helped get the Gold last year at the Olumpics, can't prove yourself any more than that.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

very true, thanks guys, anyone else??? 
and hotreddun haha yes thats true and my trainer was like you make sure u get here in plenty of time before the lesson so you can groom because i like a well put out horse, i was like oh boy theres the george morris coming through her hahaha


----------



## LiveToJump

He is one of the best in the sport of Jumping.


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx

I think he's a teensy tiny bit overrated, but he has some great teaching methods! I want his hunt seat equitation book, but haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

alright alright! anyone elseeeee


----------



## drafteventer

I look foward to his articles in Practical Horseman every month. I would love to go to one of his clinics.


----------



## MIEventer

GM is not over rated. He is who he is for a reason, and he has proven himself countless times. He is in the Hall Of Fame for a reason  

I don't always agree with what he says, but allot of his theories are dead on.


----------



## Sunny06

MIEventer said:


> I don't always agree with what he says, but allot of his theories are dead on.


I agree with that.


----------



## upnover

hotreddun said:


> Other than the fact that YES I do believe that an ungroomed horse can jump as well as a groomed one :lol: Yeah GM is good.



LOL! He IS a stickler for both horse and rider being perfectly groomed and everything being proper! But like everyone has said, he's an incredible teacher with excellent theories that have shaped the jumping world here in America. He is one that really REALLY stresses that form fits function, not to be pretty, but to be as safe and effective rider as you can. I'd recommend the Jumping Clinic (from PH) or one of his books Hunt Seat Equitation to anyone who is remotely interested in jumping.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

GM just likes to know you know how to properly care for you and your horse, thats why he likes you and your horse so clean  

and MIE what are some things of his you don't agree with, just curious


----------



## themacpack

xxJustJumpItxx said:


> I think he's a teensy tiny bit overrated, but he has some great teaching methods! I want his hunt seat equitation book, but haven't gotten it yet.


I think that can be said of pretty much any of the big names. NOT discounting his, or any of the others' wisdom, ability, etc, just saying that the outright hero worship some inspire is a bit beyond what I, personally, am comfortable with. There really isn't a single method/trainer out there with whom I find myself in 100% agreement at all times.


----------



## MIEventer

> He is one that really REALLY stresses that form fits function, not to be pretty, but to be as safe and effective rider as you can.


And I wish that it remained that way in the Hunter Ring today. It isn't just in the Hunter Ring that we see this, but I do believe it starts there. 

I'll explain.

In the Hunter Ring, we see allot of perchers and posers now because they want to look pretty over the fence, so that they can pin. Pretty pins, unfortunately. Then the riders loose complete functionallity.

Then, these riders who have taught to ride this way (I blame the coaches....coaches who want to establish a name, through their students winning) merge into the Jumper Ring, but of course - and repeate this perching form over fences...still having no functionallity...and then, some of those, merge into the sport of Eventing. 

That frustrates me ultimately, when I see a rider perching over CC fences. That is not a sport to **** around with - period. 

What I am trying to say - is that, the line from what GM is trying to teach about Functional Form - and the line from looking pretty by having each body part where it should be to look nice over the fence, without understanding what each part is supposed to do for the horse - has been crossed.

GM talks about this quite often in is critique columns, and I agree with him, that the blame lays on the coaches out there today. 

~~~~



> and MIE what are some things of his you don't agree with, just curious


I would never clinic with him, because I wouldn't meet his "Standards" of looks. I was priveledged enough to watch a clinic he was teaching, at a large Hunter/Jumper barn. One of the riders was overweight, not much - but enough to notice.

He made some rude comments towards her, infront of everyone with his mic on so all could hear. 

He is very - unguarded with what he says to those around him, if they don't meet his ideals of looks, appearance.

I don't agree with that. These people spend damned good money to learn from him, and so what if a rider has a bit of a belly - they didn't come to get a body size critique from him, they came to learn valuable information about the sport they both love so much.

Who cares if a rider is in non traditional brown leather tack - so what if they choose to use black. And? What of it? Just because a rider is in black tack, that does not take away the functionallity of their riding abilites. That doesn't take away from the fact that they can count strides and get their horse to the base of each fence in a rhythmic tempo - big deal if they are in black tack.

It's just things like that.

He isn't scared to rip you apart if he feels the need - and that I disagree with. These riders don't pay the money to be torn apart, they spend their money to learn how to ride under his theories. 

That's just how I feel. I felt terribly bad for that one girl. The funny thing, she could outride the majority of the riders who were in that clinic.


----------



## kerplop

> I would never clinic with him, because I wouldn't meet his "Standards" of looks. I was priveledged enough to watch a clinic he was teaching, at a large Hunter/Jumper barn. One of the riders was overweight, not much - but enough to notice.
> 
> He made some rude comments towards her, infront of everyone with his mic on so all could hear.
> 
> He is very - unguarded with what he says to those around him, if they don't meet his ideals of looks, appearance.
> 
> I don't agree with that. These people spend damned good money to learn from him, and so what if a rider has a bit of a belly - they didn't come to get a body size critique from him, they came to learn valuable information about the sport they both love so much.
> 
> Who cares if a rider is in non traditional brown leather tack - so what if they choose to use black. And? What of it? Just because a rider is in black tack, that does not take away the functionallity of their riding abilites. That doesn't take away from the fact that they can count strides and get their horse to the base of each fence in a rhythmic tempo - big deal if they are in black tack.
> 
> It's just things like that.
> 
> He isn't scared to rip you apart if he feels the need - and that I disagree with. These riders don't pay the money to be torn apart, they spend their money to learn how to ride under his theories.


Before I read that I was planning on making my reply along the lines of "knowledgable, but seems like a *****" but you just did that for me. :lol:

I think I would still try to be in one of his clinics though. If he called me fat or told me to dye my hair blonde, I would probably just start crying on my horse.


----------



## upnover

MIEventer said:


> He isn't scared to rip you apart if he feels the need - and that I disagree with. These riders don't pay the money to be torn apart, they spend their money to learn how to ride under his theories.



Great post as always MIE! I agree with most of what you said. But.. Yes, these people are paying out the wazoo to ride with him, but to LEARN. Not to be babysat or patted on the head and told how pretty they are. He is truthful in telling you what you need to know but he also tells you when you've done a good job. That is key. I cliniced with a GP rider a few years ago who ripped me apart and reduced me to tears. But dang it, I pulled it together, worked my freaking BUTT off and I'm a completely different rider because of it. I'm going to a show where GM is judging in a few weeks and I get to audit his clinic! I"M SO EEEEXCITED!!!!


----------



## MIEventer

It depends on what he is tearing you apart about. It is one thing to tell you to stop stuffing twinkies down your throat, and another when he is telling you that you dropped your horse 1/2 a stride out. 

It is one thing to tell you that you need to wear more flattering clothing for your chubby body type, infront of everyone, and another to be torn apart beacuse you keep landing on the incorrect lead.

If I were to ride in his clinic, I would expect him to educate me on how to ride my horse better, properly, and how to do the tasks he is working on with me and my horse, to better us as a team. NOT to be told to stop stuffing my face, or that my polo top is too tight for my body type.


----------



## upnover

ok, i agree with you on that! That is kind of a private matter. If your weight is severely inhibiting your ability to ride (which I do know some people like that) that's something that needs to either be said quietly and privately or not at all. Some people might disagree on that one and think it's completely unnecessary to be mentioned. I see it both ways.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

MIEventer said:


> And I wish that it remained that way in the Hunter Ring today. It isn't just in the Hunter Ring that we see this, but I do believe it starts there.
> 
> I'll explain.
> 
> In the Hunter Ring, we see allot of perchers and posers now because they want to look pretty over the fence, so that they can pin. Pretty pins, unfortunately. Then the riders loose complete functionallity.
> 
> Then, these riders who have taught to ride this way (I blame the coaches....coaches who want to establish a name, through their students winning) merge into the Jumper Ring, but of course - and repeate this perching form over fences...still having no functionallity...and then, some of those, merge into the sport of Eventing.
> 
> That frustrates me ultimately, when I see a rider perching over CC fences. That is not a sport to **** around with - period.
> 
> What I am trying to say - is that, the line from what GM is trying to teach about Functional Form - and the line from looking pretty by having each body part where it should be to look nice over the fence, without understanding what each part is supposed to do for the horse - has been crossed.
> 
> GM talks about this quite often in is critique columns, and I agree with him, that the blame lays on the coaches out there today.
> 
> ~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> I would never clinic with him, because I wouldn't meet his "Standards" of looks. I was priveledged enough to watch a clinic he was teaching, at a large Hunter/Jumper barn. One of the riders was overweight, not much - but enough to notice.
> 
> He made some rude comments towards her, infront of everyone with his mic on so all could hear.
> 
> He is very - unguarded with what he says to those around him, if they don't meet his ideals of looks, appearance.
> 
> I don't agree with that. These people spend damned good money to learn from him, and so what if a rider has a bit of a belly - they didn't come to get a body size critique from him, they came to learn valuable information about the sport they both love so much.
> 
> Who cares if a rider is in non traditional brown leather tack - so what if they choose to use black. And? What of it? Just because a rider is in black tack, that does not take away the functionallity of their riding abilites. That doesn't take away from the fact that they can count strides and get their horse to the base of each fence in a rhythmic tempo - big deal if they are in black tack.
> 
> It's just things like that.
> 
> He isn't scared to rip you apart if he feels the need - and that I disagree with. These riders don't pay the money to be torn apart, they spend their money to learn how to ride under his theories.
> 
> That's just how I feel. I felt terribly bad for that one girl. The funny thing, she could outride the majority of the riders who were in that clinic.



Well i'm going to completely agree with everything you have just said above  i definitely do not want to be picked apart about my size or tack color. i want to be picked apart for how i ride. 

And as for the functional vs. pretty riding. there has to be a balance. i just started taking lessons 3 weeks ago and my trainer, at the end of the first lesson said i have to decide whether i want to learn how to ride english the correct way or how to pin high in classes. obviously, i want to learn the correct way of english riding. that gave me a good indicator that i've got a pretty good trainer. and i feel a whole heck of a lot better when i come out of a class , knowing we had a great ride and did everything correctly than coming out winning for no reason other than i looked pretty on my horse but had tons of mistakes. 



ugh.. people these days


----------



## SDGold

i LOVE GM! only thing i dont like is when he picks on the grays horses tail ends when they are stained in the practical horseman pictures..mostly the winter ones..dont want to be batheing tooo much! it'll dry out teh skkin. beside that i love him


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx

Ugh, this whole "hunters are perchers" deal makes me very mad. I am a hunter and EQ rider. Hearing people degrade the whole sport of hunter/jumper really upsets me. You can be a "functional" and "pretty" rider. Hunter/EQ horses are harder to ride than it looks. 

Here's the difference:
Percher









Rider









I also really don't appreciate that you said hunters make up the "bad" cross country riders. Believe me, I've seen quite a few bad CC riders who have never even jumped a hunter fence.

THIS








will not win you a hunter class. If you want to win, you can't look like a hunchback with a wonky release. Sorry if I offend anyone, but this is my opinion. I'm all for riding effectively and therefore looking pretty, but GM (above) doesn't look pretty. Whatsoever. It's all about your perspective though.


----------



## Misfit

^Hunters aren't judged on the riders. Wonky release/hunchback won't harm you in the hunters, as long as your horse has the best trip.

Eq on the other hand... you shall be nailed.


----------



## IrishRider

I also agree to disagree with some of GM's things. I have seen plenty of "chubby" riders ride their butts off and do it very well. While I am traditional with the tack thing, I also don't think it should count against you as the color of your tack has nothing to do with how you ride. I just prefer brown.

I do want to touch lightly on how everyone is talking about how GM picks on people with dirty horses and tack. While I agree that he gets a little nutty with it, as someone mentioned before his thoughts come from the fact that a clean shiny horse is often an indication of a healthy and well cared for horse as well. As for the tack, if your tack is unkempt and dirty, it could be hiding flaws in the functionality of your tack that you might not miss if it wasn't caked with dirt and horse hair. Cleaning your tack regularly you become intimately familiar with every detail so if you notice a stitch that is loose or torn leather, etc....anything that could present a possible hazard when riding, it's better to notice while cleaning then to be riding and have something break and you get injured. I think that is what he is trying to drill at people about when he harps on those things. Being safe and treating your mount well is very important. 

JJI, I don't think anyone was saying that ALL hunters are perchers, but just that it seems to be the case more and more, and not just in the hunter ring but I see a lot of jumpers in precarious positions on their horses too. I recently notcied that I jump ahead and I need to try to fix it but how do you fix it when your trainer does the same thing? 

That pic of GM just aboe is interesting to me...in his Bill Cosby sweater, haha. About his release, let's not forget that this man is quite old, it looks like maybe he just needs a little more support because it looks like his right hand is on his horses neck? Just a guess but I'll be lucky if I'm still riding like that when I'm his age.


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx

If he's old and has to support himself on his horse's neck, he doesn't need to be jumping that high. There's plenty of younger folks to demonstrate what he can explain on the ground, IMHO.

And yes, hunters is more on the how the horse looks, but if you don't look good, it distracts from the horse. And I was talking from a more hunter AND eq perspective. Sorry for not clarifying  I ride both so that's where I was coming from.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Justjumpit, that's how I feel! I find it so annoying when people start going on about how hunters just perch and pose and would never survive the "real" sports like CC. I have seen many kick A$$ riders who do hunters/EQ. 

And I agree, that picture of him is certainly not pretty, and why the heck are his hands in different places?


----------



## upnover

IrishRider said:


> That pic of GM just aboe is interesting to me...in his Bill Cosby sweater,


BAAHAHA! laughed outloud on that one! 

Just want to second the comments that there ARE hunter riders who are very very functional WITH proper equitation and don't perch and pose. GM doesn't just critique hunters/eq riders. He also critiques cross country riders, fox hunters, etc and he says the same things to them as he says to every one else. Jumping ahead, pinching with your knee, etc etc. If they're good he'll praise them, just like he praises the hunter riders who are doing well. There are 2 CC barns in the area that often come to our shows for practice. One of them, eh. They're ok. The other? Flat out "make you gasp and cringe for their horse" dangerous. That's in the HUNTER ring. In the jumper ring? Absolutely terrifying. How they make it around a CC course without serious injury is beyond me. 

I'm actually glad that GM mentions poor nutrution and dirty horses/tack. Riding shouldn't be just about time in the saddle, its the way you take care of your horse and tack. I don't respect riders that don't ensure proper nutrition, fitness, and cleanliness of their animal as much as the ones that do. It's simple horsemanship in my opinion.


----------



## upnover

Here's a question (or two) for people....

1) Do you think it's fair to judge someone's riding ability by one poor picture?

2) If someone's weight hinders them from riding to the best of their ability do you tell them? (Don't get me wrong, there are several phenominal riders who are overweight BUT, i've also seen several who are held back by it)


----------



## MIEventer

Sorry JustJumpIt -

This is a picture of a rider who jumped ahead, not someone perching:










This picture here of GM over the fence - is of the Classical Riding Style over fences, you'll see him in this form over the majority of fences he goes over. 










This is exactly what GM talks about in his critique columns. How the world of Hunters has merged into a world of it's own. Into a world he, nor other "Greats" did not intend the world to become. 

This is a percher:










This is functional:











http://www.horseforum.com/jumping/form-over-fences-26333/




> I also really don't appreciate that you said hunters make up the "bad" cross country riders. Believe me, I've seen quite a few bad CC riders who have never even jumped a hunter fence.


I don't appreciate you putting words in my mouth, that is unsanitary. Try re-reading what I posted. What I said was "riders who PERCH over CC fences drives me up the wall". I never said Hunter riders - you are the one who chose to interpret it that way.

Damned rights there are CC riders who ride appaulingly - *but again*, I point my fingers at the coaches who are not teaching their students properly.

To the comment that there are Hunter Riders with functional form - yes there are. I've seen them at large A Rated shows. I went to the Waterloo Hunter/Jumper Show - very big rated comp, where GM was Judging. The upper level riders, were impecable to watch. They made their rides absolutely beautiful and those who pinned, deserved to pin.

I still stand by what I origionally said.


----------



## IrishRider

upnover said:


> I'm actually glad that GM mentions poor nutrution and dirty horses/tack. Riding shouldn't be just about time in the saddle, its the way you take care of your horse and tack. I don't respect riders that don't ensure proper nutrition, fitness, and cleanliness of their animal as much as the ones that do. It's simple horsemanship in my opinion.


Same here. Being around horses is so much more than just hopping in the saddle. For you and your horse to be a good team, in and out of the arena, you have to take care of that bond. I think too many people skip those most important steps and just get right to riding. And that goes for any discipline, not just English ones. Good horsemanship is good horsemanship, no matter what discipline you are in.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Yes the horse shouldn't be filthy, but a stained tail/coat won't kill them. I've got a grey, and I most certainly don't bathe him every time I ride, it would dry out his skin. And if I didn't show, I wouldn't even bother with his tail, a tail is just as functional whether it's sparkling white or yellow (plus many greys just have yellow tails).

And ny horse HATES grooming, he has very sensitive skin. I get the worst of the dirt off, keep the tack areas clean and let him be. I care about my horses comfort, so I don't try to make him sparkling clean


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx

> In the Hunter Ring, we see allot of perchers and posers now because they want to look pretty over the fence, so that they can pin. Pretty pins, unfortunately. Then the riders loose complete functionallity.
> 
> Then, these riders who have taught to ride this way (I blame the coaches....coaches who want to establish a name, through their students winning) merge into the Jumper Ring, but of course - and repeate this perching form over fences...still having no functionallity...and then, some of those, merge into the sport of Eventing.
> 
> That frustrates me ultimately, when I see a rider perching over CC fences. That is not a sport to **** around with - period.


Yes, the way I interpreted it was: coaches teach hunters to "perch"; hunters merge into the jumping/CC events; they perch over those fences. No sport that involves horses is one to "**** around" with, not just CC. You are not only looking after your well-being, but for the horse's as well. I'm just upset that you chose to single out one dicispline to prove your point. I do think that the hunter girl isn't riding effectively. She needs to shorten her stirrups a hole and lift her weight through her knees instead of throwing herself on the horse's neck. BUT it would've been nice of you to find a functional *hunter* instead of a functional *jumper*.



> And if I didn't show, I wouldn't even bother with his tail, a tail is just as functional whether it's sparkling white or yellow (plus many greys just have yellow tails).


THIS. Why does it matter that your horse is SPOTLESS? For a clinic or a lesson, I don't try to get every single poop stain out of my horse's coat. And a little dust on your tack won't kill anyone. I clean my tack after every lesson, but yes, it might collect dust in the tack room overnight. That's not something anyone can really fully prevent unless you want to buy a cover.


----------



## upnover

How can you tell that 'hunter' rider (may not be a hunter, may be an eq rider)is a "percher/poser" as opposed to the jumper rider? Is it a certain form fault? What's your definition of "perching/posing"? What I think of is someone who is just trying to look pretty but doesn't know how to be functional. I think of those people who can float around a typical hunter course but bomb the second round of a Classics class or can't navigate an eq course wtih some tricky turns. I think of that horse that falls in, cuts off the corners, and sticks his nose to the outside because the rider has no idea how to bend and apply their inside leg. I think of the person in a more advanced class who can't add an extra stride to a line or trot a single or can't hand gallop something when they're asked in a medal class.

In my opinion, it's impossible to tell from the split second you get from one picture. I don't think it's really fair to evaluate a person's total riding ability from one picture. No, the 'hunter''s position isn't perfect. But because she ducks and rides with a long stirrup, does that mean she can't ride the rest of the course? The course may have been a very tricky handy hunter course that she rode beautifully or perhaps a very technical eq course. It appears she's in a shadbelly which means it wasn't your typical hunter course, probably something more advanced. Her form's not perfect but I'm pretty willing to bet that GM would be more complimentary to her then that rider pinching with their knee and jumping way ahead with their lower leg out behind them! You can see a lot in 1 picture, but the REST of the story is going to be very minimal, if at all.


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx

IDK if you were talking to me or not, but I'm going to respond 

I agree with you completely. I meant to say in my post that hunter girl doesn't look like she's riding effectively. I was in a hurry to get to work and was just typing  You're right: you can't tell from one picture, especially from that angle. I do think she looks beautiful. She might not even be a hunter; she might be EQ. They generally ride with longer stirrups.

There's a lot of girls on YouTube that I think some of you would think are "perchers" but they can ride effectively. Even push button ponies don't know when they're supposed to add a stride or when they're supposed to change leads. For example, y'all go check out the following people: jbchase13, horse12345, EQStarOnTheRise, COVERGiRLPRODUCTiONS, wonderponyriders. They are GREAT, young hunter/EQ riders that look fantastic IMO. Just go check them out  lol


----------



## MIEventer

Here is what GM had to say about it:

~~~~~~

Rider #1 










"This Rider is skilled and attractive, but her photo is a snapshot of how even our best riders today depart from traditional equitation. I'm sure that this rider is a very succcesful junoir, but her mannered position is a travesty of what it should be. 

I ask all of our readers to compare her form with someone photographed riding around 1955. They will see how form today DOES NOT concern itself with funtion, but only with posing. 

I do not want to pick on this rider because she is only riding as she was taught, but our riding teachers need to reeducate themselves in the why and how of true equitation. 

The most obvious flaw in this rider's position - and what is largely responsible for her other flaws, that I will discuss - is that her stirrup is two or three holes too long. 

When a rider has to reach for her irons, she cannot use them for balance while her horse's motion lifts her out of the saddle. Instead, she reaches for the irons and then, because she feels insecure, throws her body forward to catch up to her horse. 

As a result, this rider's seat is much to high out of the saddle and her upper body is practically lying on her horse's neck. 

Despite all of these gmnastics, her leg position itself is good, with her heel down, ankle flexes and calf on her horse. 

Her crest release, too, is mannered, rather than functional. Her hand should rest alongside her horse's crest, pressing into the neck as it provides support for her upper body. Instead, she has perched her hand on top of her horse's neck with a severely broken line from the bit to her elbow. 

Again, this is what she sees all around her in the show ring, but it is not correct. And while some Judges do not penalize it, I would sharply mark it down in an equitation class. 

This horse is lovely, with an alert expression, but he, too, is showing form problems that today's hunter ring has created. He has been schooled so much over rampy, low fences, that he has learned to jerk up his knees while he canters over the fence without making any effort with his body. 

As a result, his front end is sharp and tight, but his back is as flat as a pancake from poll to dock. A hunter should round his back and lower his head and neck and he arches over the jump, rather than just stepping acros it as this horse is doing. 

This pair is capable of so much more than we see here. The equitation ring has evolved from being a training ground for the effort of a 4-foot verticles and natural obstacles in the hunter ring, to being a destination of its own where posing and imitating have taken the place of real riding and jumping." 


~~~~~

And here is a rider in Milliraty Form where GM gave an exceptional critique:

Rider #2: 











"This Rider deomonstartes a strong, supple leg, with his heel down, ankle flexed, toe out in accordance with his conformation and his calf on the horse. 

His leg position can be partially attributed to riding with the correct length of stirrup for this good-sized oxer. 

The solid foundation this creates under his foot - along with an equally solid and reliable, traditional stirrup iron - allows him to follow his horse naturally without resorting to throwing his upper body or standing on his toes. As a result, his base of support - his seat and thigh - are just right, neither ahead of nor behind his horse's motion. 

This rider's posture is impeccable,with a flat but not stiff back, relaxed shoulder and head and eyes looking for the next fence. 

His short release, too, is very good - the weight of his upper body is resting on the crest of his horse's neck while he holds the reins with a soft, light hand. He looks like a relaxed, confident and skilled rider -one that I would enjoy teaching. 

His horse appeals to me with his breedy head, alert expression and overall impression of honesty, carefulness and agility. His front end is fabulous, and while he is ever so slightly lower withhis belly than his legs, which could indicate of lack of sope over truely big fences, he is a lovely Junior or Amateur Jumper."


----------



## upnover

Thanks for posting "the rest of the story"! That makes more sense now. 

Well at least I'm on the same page with GM that her stirrups are too long and she's ducking because of it.  I guess I always though of "posing/perching" as those people who always have their heels down but don't know how to function past "the look". In her defense he says she's skilled and even claims that she's probably a very successful junior rider despite her "posing". Yep, I do have to say I see a lot of riders at shows who ride a lot like rider #1. While they may be able to navigate around a course (and perhaps even well) have forgotten (or never learned) that form is not to look "pretty" but to meet a specific function.


----------



## HLSxsj

A lot of you that have posted have good outlooks, I guess you could call them. But as a show jumper, I kind of have to come to a defense of what was said about jumpers and also the current changing of jumping all together. I hope to become a trainer in the future, even though I am a bit more European with my riding style and systems, I am still American, and I still believe in the _classical_ American system as that is also applied to my riding as well. 

I've taken clinics with Anne Kursinski, and also Joe Fargis. They, too, fall behind George Morris. Anne Kursinski is just like George in clinics personality wise. She will eat you up, and she doesn't care. She wants her way, and no other. She told someone in my class, "You and your horse don't appeal to me. Your horse is weak, and you are weak. You are not winners in my eyes." I think the girl was too stunned to respond, but afterwards by the trailers I saw that she was a little upset. I would recommend anyone to Joe Fargis. He is still very like George Morris, but a very nice man, an excellent clinician, and he is very good at getting down the point of what you need to be doing or need to improve, but it is all spoken in a polite way. 

I think the firmness of the older riders is that they want to preserve what they created because, as everyone can tell, everything is changing. That is why the USHJA is creating all these programs and clinics for trainers now. They want to educate people more properly of what they have started and so that we can continue that riding just as efficiently.

As a past post saying that watching jumpers is horrifying, I sometimes agree. However, as past posts stated, the coaches are mainly to blame. I am also a fan of McClain Ward for simply of his brilliance of saying along the lines that posture is everything, but not looking "pretty." It effects how you ride, your effectiveness, your riding ability, and your connection. If you don't have a proper balanced posture, then all of that was stated above is decreased or either nonexistent. 

For show jumping, the higher level you go, the harder the courses. The higher rated the shows, the **** well hardest they will be. So, of course, most of the time riders that are aware will usually do their best in a situation they recognize. Though, maybe not pretty, but it works for rather having a disaster. I'm not talking about just running around crazily either for what most jumpers are known for. For "true" jumpers, as I like to refer to it, you need to recognize your planning, your track, your balance, the impulsion, and also the forward.

Okay, I'm done with my little ramble. Promise. ;] You may also not agree with me, but just remember that there are many philosophies and systems, and no one can example it perfectly ideal. Just remember, most of what I said was for show jumping too. :]


----------



## EquitationStar

> Other than the fact that YES I do believe that an ungroomed horse can jump as well as a groomed one :lol: Yeah GM is good.


The grooming isn't for performance though. It's to show respect to your instructor and part of essential care for your horse. 

But anyways... I love George! I had the opportunity to ride in one of his clinics last October.  I learned sooo much!!! And it was at an equine fair so I guess they payed for part of the clinic because it was only somewhere around $350 for 3 days (1 session per day. Each session was 1.5 hours). It was such a great experience and probably also an once in a lifetime experience. 
















<<<<< I love this one. Polo is so cute <3


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

wow im very jealous ^


----------



## MIEventer

> Thanks for posting "the rest of the story"! That makes more sense now.
> 
> Well at least I'm on the same page with GM that her stirrups are too long and she's ducking because of it.  I guess I always though of "posing/perching" as those people who always have their heels down but don't know how to function past "the look". In her defense he says she's skilled and even claims that she's probably a very successful junior rider despite her "posing". Yep, I do have to say I see a lot of riders at shows who ride a lot like rider #1. While they may be able to navigate around a course (and perhaps even well) have forgotten (or never learned) that form is not to look "pretty" but to meet a specific function.


I wholeheartedly agree with GM. This form that we are talking about drives me up the wall and I see it alllll the time in the Hunter Ring. I grew up with that form, I had coaches try to teach me that form and I see it still, today.

I blame the Coaches just as GM does - they are to blame. They are the one's teaching it, they are the one's encouraging it.

Yes, I live around a few Hunter barns where they teach very functional form, the Classical Millitary Style form that GM rides and many other Classical Riders of his age do. 

I don't know how or when this perching and posing form started, and why - but there it is. And what drives me up the wall, is that these riders are merging from the Hunter ring using that form, and entering into the Eventing World, still using that form - and they are going to get into trouble big time if they don't learn otherwise quickly.

Perchers and Posers do not belong on the CC course. I've said it before and I will stand by it.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

EquitationStar said:


> The grooming isn't for performance though. It's to show respect to your instructor and part of essential care for your horse.
> 
> But anyways... I love George! I had the opportunity to ride in one of his clinics last October.  I learned sooo much!!! And it was at an equine fair so I guess they payed for part of the clinic because it was only somewhere around $350 for 3 days (1 session per day. Each session was 1.5 hours). It was such a great experience and probably also an once in a lifetime experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<< I love this one. Polo is so cute <3


God he loves that sweater doesn't he?! ;-)


----------



## MIEventer

I also love his traditional, tall brown leather boots.

I love how people say they have to use traditional tack and traditional colors - while yet, they ride with non traditional black leather boots. If they want to follow traditions - ride in tall leather brown boots. 

lol.


----------



## juniormylove

MIEventer said:


> I also love his traditional, tall brown leather boots.


me too! every time i see a picture of him wearing them, it makes me crave a pair, haha.

someday.


----------



## MIEventer

> Thanks for posting "the rest of the story"! That makes more sense now.


lol, I actually posted that particular GM Critique on my thread "FORM OVER FENCES" in the Jumping Section.....and I do think you actually posted on it a few times.


----------



## PonyGirl93

I would _kill_ to go to a BM clinic (not literally of course ) I practically memorize his clinic in the Prac.H. mag every month  

And I wish my instructor would be that hard on me and just pick me to pieces. She tries to be nice and sweet and encouraging, and ends up just letting me make stupid mistakes. Grrr. I need a new instructor


----------



## starlinestables

GM knows his stuff but I think he looks like a goober! The bill crosby sweaters look tacky, ugly and distract people from his position. 

I'm sorry but if Anne Kursinski told me that I was weak or my horse is weak maliciously I would look at her square in the face and call her a B**CH and she was a bad clinician in my eyes. As I would be leaving the arena I would ask for my money back.

There's a differece between critiquing and insulting! People like that give equestrians a bad "snoody" rep.

Sorry for the rant. )


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

starlinestables said:


> I'm sorry but if Anne Kursinski told me that I was weak or my horse is weak maliciously I would look at her square in the face and call her a B**CH and she was a bad clinician in my eyes. As I would be leaving the arena I would ask for my money back.
> 
> There's a differece between critiquing and insulting! People like that give equestrians a bad "snoody" rep.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. )


I agree! Constructive criticism is just that -- CONSTRUCTIVE! It should never be used in a mallicious way...there is a fine line between the two, but a good trainer should know how to walk it. Everyone should be willing to accept that none of us are perfect and there's always something we can be improving, and it's wonderful when you find a trainer (like mine!) who is not ever afraid to tell you what you did wrong or how to improve, but in a way that is courteous and respectful not insulting!


----------



## upnover

I was fortunate enough to go see a GM clinic just a few weeks ago. I don't know if he has mellowed out but I thought he was a phenominal clinician. In fact, there were some situations he could have really gotten after but didn't. He was actually quite encouraging and really praised people for what they did well and when they accomplished what he was wanting them to learn. He reviewed the basics and taught exactly WHY we do things the way we do. I've taken clinics with other trainers who were MUCH harder on me then he was! 

In the first group (3"6) there was a heavy-set rider riding a difficult horse and he really praised her riding ability. Never made mention of her weight. In the last group (4") there was another heavy set rider. He went through the group and gave an "evaluation" of their riding ability. He really complimented her and told her that if she was more fit she would be even better. And then he turned to the audience and talked about fitness and joked around that he loves to eat but hasn't eaten much since he's gotten older. It was actually very tactfully done. 

Honestly, if I had to choose between the two I'd rather have a clinician (clinician, not trainer) who was heavily critical rather then someone who didn't say anything. I'm paying for their instruction and critique so that I can learn and improve. I'm not there to feel better about myself.


----------



## upnover

starlinestables said:


> GM knows his stuff but I think he looks like a goober! The bill crosby sweaters look tacky, ugly and distract people from his position.



Remember too the guy IS 72... I don't know about your grandpa but mine isn't always the best dressed.  In the clinic i attended he was wearing a very nice Ralph Lauren Polo, tailored sportsmans, and boots.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

upnover said:


> paying for their instruction and critique so that I can learn and improve. I'm not there to feel better about myself.


Totally agreed, although I still believe that it can be done in a respectful manner. No need to insult people at all...although from your experience it sounds like he's either become better with that, or perhaps he was just in a mood when others' were with him?? :lol:


----------



## starlinestables

Lol there are some better looking oldies out there that's not a good excuse! especially if your harping on looks.. P I don't care who ya are but that sweater is oooooogly!


----------

